# Peaceful Protest Turns Violent In Toronto



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2010)

These are photos of a riot in progress in downtown Toronto Canada on June 26th this year during the G8 and G20 summit meetings. Over 150 people were arrested and properties were damaged along with several police cruisers.... 
Photos here: http://blogs.sacbee.com/photos/2010/06/vandals-mar-summit-protests-in.html#more 

Such wonton acts of violence that were instigated by those seeking violence during what should've been a peaceful demonstration. 

One can imagine that probably more than half of the black clad protesters who instigated the violence weren't there protesting the summits... just having an excuse to cut loose and cause trouble.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 4, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> One can imagine that probably more than half of the black clad protesters who instigated the violence weren't there protesting the summits... just having an excuse to cut loose and cause trouble.


 
One can imagine that probably more than one of the black clad protestors who instigated the violence were being paid to do just that.

A lot of damaged property equates to an increase in emergency spending. In an economy like ours, emergency spending is about the only spending we have left. I'm not saying anybody actually hired thugs to participate in riots, but a lot of people would stand to profit if they did.


-Rob


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2010)

Thesemindz said:


> One can imagine that probably more than one of the black clad protestors who instigated the violence were being paid to do just that.
> 
> A lot of damaged property equates to an increase in emergency spending. In an economy like ours, emergency spending is about the only spending we have left. I'm not saying anybody actually hired thugs to participate in riots, but a lot of people would stand to profit if they did.
> 
> ...


Of that I would not even raise an eyebrow because it's VERY likely to happen. Lord help them if they get caught at it.

They... being the one handing out the cash not the recipient.


----------

